# Minimal boot FreeBSD



## newhost (Jan 17, 2016)

Good day. I have a problem here which I need to generate a minimum OC FreeBSD, which will load kernel, drivers and then my program. If it is not difficult at all, who is not indifferent to give a list of links on the subject?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 17, 2016)

Why not use the pre-made images for minimal install. Checkout either the bootonly.iso or mini-memstick.img on the download page.


----------



## leebrown66 (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't know what OC means, but NanoBSD may be what you are looking for.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 17, 2016)

FreeBSD has nice software for building your own images. I like software named Crochet.

https://github.com/freebsd/crochet/wiki/How-to-Build-a-Disk-Image
Checkout Alix and Soekris for examples.


----------

